# Walter Röhrl Returns to Heidelberg Historic with Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

After 25 years, legendary rally driver Walter Röhrl, with Christian Geistdörfer as co-driver, returns to the cockpit of a race-prepped Audi Sport quattro. The two motorsport legends will take part in the 15th Annual ADAC Historic Heidelberg Rally from July 9-11 piloting the Group B rally icon from Audi. 
* Full Story *


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Walter Röhrl Returns to Heidelberg Historic with Audi ([email protected])*

His seat smells like "ass"..








Sorry, Just funny as hell..


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I noticed that too.







Anyhow, is that pic old (looks like it)? Never noticed anything other than Recaro being used on old rally Audis.
"race-prepped Audi Sport quattro"
I wonder which actual car this is.


_Modified by WAUOla at 9:26 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_I noticed that too.







Anyhow, is that pic old (looks like it)? Never noticed anything other than Recaro being used on old rally Audis.
"race-prepped Audi Sport quattro"
I wonder which actual car this is.

_Modified by WAUOla at 9:26 AM 7-10-2009_

Pic is old. Don't read too much into 'race-prepped'. We translated this from German. It's a racecar from Audi Tradition.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

COuld be one of the Sutton cars.


----------



## coi audi sport (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (Fusilier)*

This is a picture from a Test at the 1987 Monte Carlo Rallye , 
it was the Audi 200 Quattro Testcar with licenceplate No. IN NZ 85.

















Heidelberg Historic 2009 
http://www.forum-auto.com/spor...5.htm








comunity of interests Audi Sport
http://www.ig-as.tk


_Modified by coi audi sport at 4:48 PM 7/10/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (coi audi sport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coi audi sport* »_This is a picture from a Test at the 1987 Monte Carlo Rallye , 
it was the Audi 200 Quattro Testcar with licenceplate No. IN NZ 85.
_Modified by coi audi sport at 4:48 PM 7/10/2009_

Wow good detective work. Welcome to Fourtitude.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you for the pictures Franz.


----------



## coi audi sport (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Thank you for the welcome. 
The Coi ( comunity of Interests Audi Sport ) owns a big database around Audi in Motorsport.... and a bit knowledge from me... and ready was the post.
@ Ola 
you´re welcome 
nice to meet you here!









Franz
comunity of interests Audi Sport
http://www.ig-as.tk



_Modified by coi audi sport at 2:50 PM 7/12/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (coi audi sport)*

Thanks for the link. I don't speak German, but I shoot a LOT of photos of Audis. I'd be interested in sharing some of it. Does the group only collect rally photography or also current Audi Sport (DTM, Le Mans, etc.)?


----------



## coi audi sport (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we do everything around Audi Sport from the beginning in the ´80 untill today. We started with Rallye Sport, because most of the people we have for the moment had to do with it. Please send me a mail so we can talk about it.
[email protected] 

Franz


_Modified by coi audi sport at 3:25 PM 7/14/2009_


----------

